

John Baez will give his Google Talk tomorrow in the form of a robot - quasistar
http://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2012/01/24/i-robot/

======
sodiumphosphate
I think live video on a large screen would be more impressive, than this
robot-stick-figure-on-a-segway thing.

~~~
jrockway
Indeed. Now those of us not in Mountain View will have to watch a video feed
of a robot playing a video feed.

Remind me to miss this.

------
dmoy
Sure, the robot thing is cool, but the more interesting part is the brunt of
the article. That snippet from Curtis Faith is very thought provoking.

I have doubts about whether or not it'll actually work without top-down
coordination. At the very least, as long as it's cheap and easy for people to
do stuff they want (e.g. drive somewhere), then they're free to do so. That
won't change, unless it becomes not cheap anymore (could be any kind of not-
cheap-state-of-being: gas tax, environmental restrictions, whatever).

------
mcantelon
>Since I think we should cut unnecessary travel, I decided to stay here in
Singapore and use a telepresence robot instead of flying to California.

Telepresence robots are useful, but I don't see the advantage of giving a
speech with one over just using video chat as many others have done. Where
Anybot might be useful is for the mingling before and after a speech.

~~~
pilgrim689
I'm thinking it's either just for the novelty of it or Anybots is sponsoring.

~~~
zitterbewegung
Its not for the novelty. He is trying to support sustainable living and one of
the things that the Anybot does is eliminate his usage of airplanes and fossil
fuel burning. On the flip side I don't think he would actually save any
resources because of the things that was used to create the Anybot.

~~~
mcantelon
If not for novelty, why not just use video chat to make the speech?

